# Rear brake noise when going in reverse



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

I get a loud noise touching the brake pedal when backing up.
Someone said the pads were probably loose or installed incorrectly.
I called the brake repair place and they said they don't glue the pads in.

Is there an easy fix for this without replacing the pads?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

lift the rear end and make sure all is in order that you don't have any loose bolts or any cracked parts also take a large screwdriver flattip and gently pry the piston back into the caliper it sould go in smooth and with minimal force if it dose not then the caliper needs rebuild or replaced. Also while you are there check the thickness of the friction material it should be atleast as thick as the metal backing plate if it is at that point you need replacements soon. if all this checks out looks at the rear bushings


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I get the same noise when my pads need to be replaced. The only thing i have found that makes the nose is that the pads ware unevenly and create a thick edge at the back of the pad. when you back up that small edge grabs first and makes the grinding noise. there are a couple other guys i know with s13s with the same problem. A caliper rebuild might give you more even pad ware that would help stop the problem, otherwise its not a big deal and is only fixed my replacing the pad (could also try swapping the driver side pads for the passenger sides)

also to my knowledge the rear calipers on the s13 (not familiar with the s14) the piston has to be turned back in, not pushed.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

That may be I am not super familiar with rear discs on a 240 that is just standard procedure on 80%+ disc brake system. If it is wearing uneven I would think there is a problem with the guide pins or something.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

its a common s13 problem. I replaced the pads and it dissappeared


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*Brake noises*

Thanx. for the info


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Judging by the response my friend had when we decided to do a brake pad swap on my S13 240SX pistons that need to be turned to go back in are very rare.
In fact by asking around no one else has ever heard of it.
It took me a good hour :dumbass: to figure out what the hell i was doing wrong when putting the piston back in.
Note:
If you do not have a tool for turning the pistons in, channel lock pliers work really well! :thumbup:


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Judging by the response my friend had when we decided to do a brake pad swap on my S13 240SX pistons that need to be turned to go back in are very rare.


Yeah I have done numerous brake jobs on all makes and models and have never had to do it I have heard of it but never done it. I think it has to do with the e-brake mechanism I will have to read my FSM tonight for info and its good reading


----------

